# 21st Century Toys reborn



## Thorlifter (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is a note from BadCatToys.com


21st Century Toys Reborn as Algo Comes Through With 1:32


The re-released 21st Century Toys 1:32 P-51B Shangri La and Fw-190A-8 Red 19 have arrived at our warehouse and we're shipping now! These aircraft are tooled on the same molds as those owned by the original 21st Century by Algo Enterprises, LLC. Algo is managed by the same person who founded 21st back in the 1990s.

Packaged in the same exact box as the originals, these re-releases are virtually identical to those made back in 2007. Upon closer inspection, I'd say that factory work on these planes is a bit better to boot. The paint is excellent on the planes I've seen so far.

Future releases are in the works but a great deal depends on sales of these first two releases. Even if you don't collect 1:32 or already have these planes, a purchase of a couple of these birds will be a step closer in getting the company off the ground. Maybe as a extra set, a Christmas gift, grease-up the boss, a Red Cross or church raffle donation . . . you get the idea. A successful launch of these two 1:32 birds could also mean more 1:18, too. In my conversations with Algo, we've discussed potential future 1:32 and 1:18 projects but all the talk is a moot point if these trial balloons languish for any time at all. Help us out here, guys!!

1:32 Scale Diecast Aircraft and Plastic Model Airplanes


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 28, 2011)

very interesting.....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 28, 2011)

Certainly is !


----------



## jjp_nl (Sep 2, 2011)

Didn't 21st also do a 1/32 BF-109F a little while ago? Based on what (I think) I've seen of that on HyperScale I'd be interested in getting me one of those, not to have the most accurate 'Friedrich', but to have a decent large scale '109F on the shelf would be nice (much like the HobbyBoss Spit I bought the other day)


----------



## Airframes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, in kit-form they had the '109F, '109G, Ju87B, Zero, Macchi, P51B and a couple of others I can't recall.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 2, 2011)

They did several 109's and several zero's as well. 

On my shelf at work, I have 2 P-51's (B and D), a Maachi 2005, a Maachi 2001, 2 Zero's, a P-47, a Corsair, 2 Fw-190A's, a Stuka, a Fw-190D, and a Me-262. All are 1:32 so it takes up quite a bit of room, especially that P-47. If they do make a full comeback, I sure hope they do some new models, like a F4F, F6F, Dauntless, or some of the other Japanese or Russian fighters.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2011)

The F kits scrubs up well from those i've seen built...got 3 myself!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2011)

The 'G' ain't bad either, although needs a bit of help with the dihedral.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 30, 2011)

21 st where touting the build of a 1/18 B-25....5 foot wingspan and a 4 foot fuselage !!!!...before they stopped. 

Was first aware of this back in 2009 following my flight in Jim Terry's Pacific Prowler at GOML and I thought...in my best Will Smith impersonation..." Woohoo, I have got to get me one of these !". Not sure if my ceiling would support such a large model but knowing the sheer amount of detail that goes into the models / toys, its gonna be a beaut if it is introduced.

I'll see if I can find out the original details over the weekend


----------



## Tankkiller308 (Apr 15, 2013)

I was wondering where and how you got the models mold from 21st century I'm looking for some of the vehicle molds and I see your shop is in Dallas I go there every 1-3-5 weekends Mabey I can order the molds off you and pick them up or if there not to much you keep them for your buisness and I get a few of them from you free after I bought the moldes that way I get the ones I want and you have your moldes and make them to sell we both benefit


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry Tank, but this is a forum. We're not a business. We don't have any molds or models.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 15, 2013)

Another one.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2013)

He should go take an English writing class - learn about punctuation and sentence composition. Spelling wouldn't be a bad addition either.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 16, 2013)

He must be enjinear cuz he right like won.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2013)

Um, why yes we have those molds. Please send a check for $50,000 and we will ship by the end of the century.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, man! Dude, you have the molds?!?! Let me borrow them, I'm pretty sure we can make a deal with the Chinese for distribution, and, uh,...wait,... uh, you were being sarcastic, huh,?, 
Oh, O.k., never mind. 
But if you do get them, let me know, I'll bet we can make a deal with the North Koreans to undercut the Chinese and make a killing!!!
So, you know, there's that option....
Just sayin'.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2013)

Dang, you guys caught me. My real name is Sum Dum Guy. With my brothers, So Su Me Guy and Me Won Hung Guy, we pirate.....uhhhh.....manufacture all popular molds for Testers, Academy, and Trumpeter. Utilizing a large supply of retired red light district "employees", we produce models at a cheap cost because I only pay them 25 cents an hour, lunch, and a free Bananorama concert T-shirt from 1987.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

Before anybody does anything, let me check with my lawyers - Dewey, Cheatum and Howe.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2013)

I think the guy may be an ordianary spammer. His IP indicates an area of the USA we get many, many spammer's entries from. I would ban him.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

Two Mods think alike. I wasn't sure but he wasn't passing the smell test.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2013)

Njaco said:


> Two Mods think alike. I wasn't sure but he wasn't passing the smell test.



Glad that was him. I thought it was Meatloaf.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

On second thought, Paul did saunter by and hang around over by the futon.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey!
I took a bath last month.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Hey!
> I took a bath last month.



Well thats twice more than the month before that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Is that an earth or galactic month?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2013)

He didn't say _which_ 'last month'. Might have been the last month in 2011 ....


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2013)

oohhhhh..........................that smell!


----------

